

"Time-saving" Generators for Designers - macos
http://www.awcore.com/html/news/14/25-Time-saving-Generators_en

======
mrspeaker
Do the quotes indicate that they think these are really not time savers?

~~~
haldean
Yeah, that was my first thought as well. They seem really "useful".

~~~
nitrogen
Note to sibling comment by ibisum: it looks like your post on _Easter Island
heads have bodies_ got your account algo-killed.

------
mikeleeorg
I love ColourLovers because I'm not always the best at selecting a color
palette. So Pictaculous looks pretty neat too. I thought it was only going to
give me the top few color averages of the photo I submitted, but it appears to
be giving me more than that. Nice.

------
kellishaver
I was bored/tinkering a while back and wrote a couple little generators for
creating favicons and/or 16x16px PNG icons, and one for creating CSS sprites
from multiple images. They're nowhere near as polished, but functional.

PNG/Favicon maker: <http://ico.orng.us/>

CSS sprite generator: <http://spritebuilder.orng.us/>

------
sgdesign
I'm the guy who did Patternify, in case you have any questions/feedback.

~~~
macos
where can i send you feed back

~~~
sgdesign
You can use the contact form on my site: <http://sachagreif.com> or do it via
twitter: <http://twitter.com/SachaGreif>

------
DTrejo
Please change the title to

    
    
        "Time-saving" Generators for Designers
    

as per the guidelines: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
JonnieCache
Another background pattern generator at <http://www.patterncooler.com/>

It has a built in pattern editor, I think it uses some svg madness. It's very
impressive.

------
antichaos
Shameless plug: <http://www.neatgrid.com> for creating pixel-perfect grid
layouts.

------
mwsherman
These are pretty helpful, especially for those of us who aren’t designers or
don’t have them at beck and call. Favicons are a good example, as well as the
little progress spinners.

------
jjets718
What about Twitter Bootstrap? That's pretty useful.

------
MaxGabriel
While on this topic, anyone have a tool like this for creating iOS buttons?
I've found a few but they've not worked

------
jongalloway2
Fail for missing Cosby: <http://cosby.secretgeek.net/>

------
brador
These are great, but I'd like more things like Twitter bootstrap. Anyone know
any?

~~~
mindhunter
zurb released a comparable and quite beautiful framework called 'foundation'
<http://foundation.zurb.com/>

~~~
brador
Not seen that one before, thanks!

I've also found skeleton: <http://www.getskeleton.com/>

------
swombat
These are actually pretty neat. Bookmarked.

------
maeon3
I try so hard not to be bothered by his "pstck" slurping sound after every
period of every sentence, but I can't quite do it. Pstck.

Was going to upvote, but I'm not going to. tslsck. The lip smacking seems to
get into my subconscious and makes my skin crawl. pslk.

~~~
MagicClam
Huh?

~~~
maeon3
The pslick sound, at the end of every sentence. If you are hard of hearing I
can run it through a speech to text program and have it report that "pslick"
is not a valid sentence.

It bugs the hell out of me and lots of people do it. Stop it. Its like farting
on stage so the mic picks it up. The audience shouldent have to tell others
that it is aggrevating.

~~~
callahad
I think you may be accidentally commenting on the wrong post. I don't see any
video or audio on this post's link.

